# Screen Print Business Group Holds Organizing Meeting In Nashville



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The Screen Print Biz Group, a new decorated apparel business management and development alliance, announces its first meeting Thursday May 8th, 2014 in Nashville, Tenn. This gathering will be held from 10 a.m. to 5 p.m. at the Holiday Inn Express Nashville Airport, 111 Airport Center Dr., Nashville, TN 37214. After a very successful exploratory phase, this new business group wishes to capture the momentum gained and roll that into this inaugural meeting. 

This fee-based group is organizing to address the following business issues:

• Implementation of the best industry practices
• Diversification techniques
• Growth strategies
• Industry trends/forecasting
• Networking
• Seminars and workshops from industry leaders
• Exit strategy planning and implementation
• Accountability partnerships
• Buying group

The group is looking for like-minded professionals in the decorated apparel industry who share not only passion for the industry but also the need to improve. If you are interested in joining this group or have any questions please contact:

Mark Dabiero (Flying Colors Imprinting, Inc. Westland, MI) - [email protected]
Pierre Jamnicky (Blue Moon Promotional, Inc. Eastlake, OH) - [email protected]
Greg Kitson (Mind’s Eye Graphics, Inc. Decatur, IN) - [email protected] 

About SP Biz Group 
SP Biz Group is a decorated apparel business management and development group created by three industry veterans in the decorated apparel industry. Mark Dabiero, Pierre Jamnicky, and Greg Kitson are all business owners who strive for continuous improvement in their own companies.


----------

